# Liste laufender Scripte auf dem Server



## freebe (21. November 2004)

Hallo,

soeben habe ich bemerkt, dass sich ein PHP-Script auf meinem Server, obwohl ich den meisten Scripten die Funktion "set_time_limit(x)" eingefügt habe, in der Nacht aufhängt und bis zu Vormittags-Stunden CPU sehr stark belastet.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand sagen wie kann ich das betreffende Script ausfindig machen. Sowohl "ps aux" als auch "top" zeigen leider für jede PHP-Script-Ausführung nur "httpd2-prefork".

Wie lauteet das Befehl um alle laufende Scripte aufgelistet zu bekommen?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe... ;-)

freebe


----------



## Ben Ben (21. November 2004)

Wie wirds denn ausgeführt? Per Cronjob oder über nen HTTP-Request? Ansonsten mal in den Cron / httpd logs schauen, was denn zu diesen Zeiten ausgeführt wurde... Ggf. müsste man es auch am Zeitstempel des letzten Lesens sehen -> Find?

Ansonsten würde ich diese in der php.ini setzen aber wenn du von ausgehst, dass dies via ini_set() überschrieben wird, kann man das wohl auch in der httpd.conf setzen...


----------

